# I can't decide between these two puppies and I get first pick!



## gsd_clint (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello GSD folks,

I have first pick at Adel haus.

The original male, which I've named Ghost, was who my breeder selected for me because he didn't have white on his chest or his paws.

However she liked the bigger me in the picture because both testes have dropped and he's a bigger male.

However I can't decide. My original ghost is smaller but no sign of white on paws or chest and (attached) teeth appears to be a correct bite? Yes or no.

What are you guys and gals opinions?

1.) bigger male (testes dropped) but white paw and small white on chest.

2.) smaller male (have not dropped) and no white paws or chest


















Smaller ghosts teeth:


----------



## gsd_clint (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

What about their temperaments? White markings don't really mean much at 8 weeks, nor do both testes having dropped at 8 weeks... it's really hard to tell anything about teeth/correct bite from that picture.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What is their temperament like?

ETA: LoveEcho, we posted at exactly the same time!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What is their temperament like?
> 
> ETA: LoveEcho, we posted at exactly the same time!


Jinx!


----------



## gsd_clint (Aug 22, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> What about their temperaments? White markings don't really mean much at 8 weeks, nor do both testes having dropped at 8 weeks... it's really hard to tell anything about teeth/correct bite from that picture.


Both so far are playful puppies.

I posted the pictures of the smaller ones bite as I thought that was the "worser" of the two, but compared to my current gsd major overbite these look great.

I like smaller ghost having no white on paw and chest ... But dwarfs compared to the bigger brother puppies are 7 weeks.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It would be nice if you could get more information than that they're both playful. Personally, I'd want a lot more detail about the puppies personalities before making a decision.


----------



## gsd_clint (Aug 22, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It would be nice if you could get more information than that they're both playful. Personally, I'd want a lot more detail about the puppies personalities before making a decision.


I just took all these pictures that's how I describe it. Little ghost hops around more seems independent and exploratory. Seems like listening to small comma ds.
Big one keeps to himself but when approached plays with you also independent maybe too independent.


----------



## gsd_clint (Aug 22, 2014)

I like original ghost because of his pigment and tenacity but he's not as big. Also because of the bite pictures I can't tell if his bite is okay


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Whoops, didn't see the bite pics, sorry. Why did the breeder single these two out for you? What do they say about the bite? What are your plans for the dog?

Size means absolutely nothing right now. I had a large 8 week old who is hovering at 55 lbs at 9 months. My male was an enormous puppy as well and is 75 lbs at 4 years.

Edit: who is the "Ghost" in your signature?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

gsd_clint said:


> I like original ghost because of his pigment and tenacity but he's not as big. Also because of the bite pictures I can't tell if his bite is okay


My male was the largest of the litter at 5-8 weeks. He was very big. He is now two years old and weighs 80 pounds, 25" tall at the withers. It's not really something you can predict. 

When it comes down to choosing a pup, you need to evaluate their personalities/temperament. Find out which one suits you more. I think a puppy that approaches you confidently and happily would be a good choice. I would stay away from a timid/cautious pup.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Just based on the info given, I'd chose the better bite and dropped testes over the white. I don't like white on the feet at all, but on that puppy it looks like it may fade. Actually just based on the info posted, the bite would be my main reason.


----------



## gsd_clint (Aug 22, 2014)

The small one with the bite picture if the BITE looks okay approached me with his three legged brother we approached. Very verbal ... Bigger one seemed more timid. Ember current dog which is outgoing and a very human like personality which I like reminded me of little one, but she has a severe overbite right now. So if the teeth picture I posted looks okay to you guys I think the smaller I'd better because it had no white paws and better personality. Also the bite picture does not have both testes dropped yet... But he also does not have the white paw.

But does the bite below look okay?


----------



## gsd_clint (Aug 22, 2014)

Both teeth shots are the smaller puppy.

I agree my dog ember was smaller than sister now she's bigger.

But also; the smaller has little to no visible
White. Which I like I'm not a fan of white socks. But my ember was unique and despite her overbite she's loved by a lot.

I just want to make sure the bite (which is left and right side of smaller puppy Look normal)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

An over-bite at this age might be fine, and clear itself up as the pup grows, an under bite would be concerning.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It would be nice if you could get more information than that they're both playful. Personally, I'd want a lot more detail about the puppies personalities before making a decision.


 
Same here! I've heard quite a few members state that visiting with a puppy for an hour or so isn't a good measurement to their personality/ temperament. The breeder has been around the puppies since birth and knows them best. I had a choice between two puppies both had the qualities I was looking for IPO at the club level. I was new to the sport so I wanted to make sure I got the perfect dog me " me". I talked with my breeder over and over about what each pup brought to the table. She provided me a video with just those two so I could see them interact. She was extremely helpful. I went with Isen because he had good drives, but also settled in the house. The other puppy would require A LOT more exercise as he had higher prey drive. I went with Isen. My breeder's opinion on each puppy had a major impact on my final decision. If something happened and I could not do IPO, I'd still have Isen...so I wanted a dog that settled with my other two. OP I'd definitely inquire more about each puppy to learn more about their personality and see how that puppy will fit into your lifestyle. You'll have them for 10+ years : ) Both are cute though!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Go with the bigger guy, no questions about that in my mind


----------



## gsd_clint (Aug 22, 2014)

I ended up smaller guy, just because his personality throughout the day. His bite looks like good scissor bite I believe as seen in my first post. So hopefully he'll be good .)


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

gsd_clint said:


> I ended up smaller guy, just because his personality throughout the day. His bite looks like good scissor bite I believe as seen in my first post. So hopefully he'll be good .)


i wish i live in a ranch or have really big yard so i can get more puppies


----------



## gsd_clint (Aug 22, 2014)

Is the bite in the picture below okay?

The left and ride sides are both that of the male I want he's 6 weeks going on7.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Just based on the info given, I'd chose the better bite and dropped testes over the white. I don't like white on the feet at all, but on that puppy it looks like it may fade. Actually just based on the info posted, the bite would be my main reason.


Unless there was something terribly wrong with the jaw set....Couldn't the bite go south once puppy teeth fall out and adult teeth come in?


----------

